

How heavy metal riffs stimulate our brains - sodomizer
http://www.deathmetal.org/news/why-metal-riffs-delight-us/

======
fusiongyro
This is a cool explanation. I've wondered for years why the rest of my family
doesn't seem to get the same sense of elation from metal. I supposed that
music is a language, and they simply haven't "learned" metal, the same way I
haven't "learned" country, but one wants an explanation that sheds light on
the odd relationship between metal and classical.

